# Like first day at school! ~



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey girls (& guys?)
I've been looking at these message boards for the last 2 years but never had the guts to register before now. I guess I thought that by registering it was acknowledging that I'm not able to get pregnant - and we all know how horrible that feeling is.

My DH and I have been ttc for just over 3 years. I did fall pregnant naturally in July 2005 but lost it at 8 weeks. Since then - nada. I'm now on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and as I only get 2 more cycles on the NHS I'm keeping everything crossed. Well almost everything.

Dh's sperm count is fine - my tubes are fine - there's absolutely no reason why we shouldn't conceive but life isn't that straight forward is it.

I've love to know if there are any other 35 & overs out there, who also have to contend with the looks of pity when people find out you haven't had kids yet. Also the whole emotional upset of being surrounded by friends and family who all fall pregnant at the drop of a hat. Most of my peer group are all on child number two or three by now.

Looking forward to sharing my ups and downs with you all - and hopefully giving and receiving the gift of support and understanding.

Essex Girlie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Essex girlie* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

Pregnancy loss board..............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

Clomid board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## nickyturns (May 8, 2007)

Essex girlie.
Welcome to FF. I have been a member since May and found it to be a great support and received lots of advice. Also check out the local post board to you. There may be a local group you can get together with for coffee and support. I have found the dorset group very valuable and made some nice friends along the way.
I fell pregnant naturally last year but lost it at 7 weeks but only found out at the 12 week scan. Had to have a D&C. So sending you  . Since then I have had surgery to remove scarring from both tubes and am currently awaiting to see if my first round of clomid has had any effect.
I know that you will get lots of advice and friendship from here and sending you lots of    for the future.
Nicky.
xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there and welcome to fertility friends xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

hello and welcome to FF i would give u some info but it looks like Kate did a grand job like usual with all useful links.
So just a HUGE WELCOME
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Essex girlie.

So glad you kept lurking and decided to join us, reading your post made me chuckle,


> as I only get 2 more cycles on the NHS I'm keeping everything crossed. *Well almost everything.*


I have to say as a 35 yr old who gets the looks and questions, especially when they find out ive been married 16 yrs I UNDERSTAND!
like you all my friends and family are on baby number 2/3 and its not easy I love my neices and nephews and friends kids, but you still want your own 
*
Kates* left you some good links be sure to check them out, Ive one or two to add

*Starting out & Diagnosis~*
CLICK HERE

*Meanings~*
CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES*
CLICK HERE

If you need anymore help just ask!
dont forget to check out the location boards too, for your home town & clinic

Wishing you Friendship  and   

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

welcome to FF. Wishing you all the best for your last 2 cycles of Clomid.  This site is a great support and helped me thru a number of ups and downs


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Essex Girlie and welcome

Glad to see you feel ready to join FF, you wont regret it   !! I know exactly what you mean about other people being on their second or third, and also how people react to you not having children yet. I know its hard, but the best you can do is think they can b*gger off, and who says they are happy anyway, even with their "easy" family? What is important is you, your relationship with your DH and being positive about your ttc plan. Being an Essex Girlie, are you at Holly House? 
Take it easy 
xxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Essex Girlie

A huge welcome to FF!  I'm 36 too and know exactly how you feel hon.

I've been posting on here for a few months now and one of the things I have found really useful are the county boards.  I've been able to meet people having tx at the same place as me, which has been great to share opinions and advice.

Anyway Essex, all the best and heres sending you   

Louj x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Essex Girlie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I too understand the age thing and the looks. As a 35 year old, married for 13 years who has only just had her little ICSI miracle this year, I used to get all the looks and questions. My usual way of dealing with it was to present a carefully cultured air of general loathing for all things baby-wise. It worked for the most part but also made it quite difficult for me to show my true feelings at times when things were really rough.

Very sorry to read you have one little angel.  I am sure you will get loads of support from everyone on here.

C~x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Essex girlie,

Welcome to FF hun, this site is fantastic for information and support.

Its so hard wathcing familys grow and expand around you but you have found the right place   Be sure to check out the clomid board, they are a lovely bunch of gals who will make you feel very welcome.

All the best for your journey

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## nicky*30 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi 

Understand how you feel about posting took me along time but so glad I have the support here is great. You may be able to have more clomid I've been on it for a year, but not sure how healthy it is. It is hard when all around are having children but try and stay positive. Harder said than done. 
Hugs Nicky


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hello and welcome to fertility friends...it really is a great site and so good to know that there are other people going through the same thing....

wishing you all the best 

Sarah
xx


----------

